# 2 year marriage licence...



## Puregamer (Oct 5, 2011)

Mexico is planning on passing a law that allows you to be commited to a marraige for 2 years, and then you can decide if you want to continue it or end the marraige.

http://lifestyle.sympatico.ca/living/news_..._years/59ec5a40


Personally, i find it pathetic, marraige is meant to be bout a commitment for lifetime, everlasting love, and comfort etc.

But logically, i guess its not a bad idea, since the divorce rate is really high and is increasing each year.

Thoughts?


----------



## smile72 (Oct 5, 2011)

I think it's a great idea, if after 2 year you don't like the person, no messy divorce the contract just dissolves. Sounds amazing.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 5, 2011)

I think using the word pathetic is a bit extreme. Times change along with our values, and currently, marriage is going through a major shift.

Honestly, this is a pretty good idea. I'll be interested in seeing if anyone else follows their lead.


----------



## smile72 (Oct 5, 2011)

Wait I just noticed but why the hell is this in general console discussions? Shouldn't this be in User Submitted News?


----------



## SickPuppy (Oct 5, 2011)

Does that mean people in mexico have to renew their marriage every 2 years, sounds like a money maker for the mexican government


----------



## Narayan (Oct 5, 2011)

SickPuppy said:
			
		

> Does that mean people in mexico have to renew their marriage every 2 years, sounds like a money maker for the mexican government


no, the source says trial period will be 2 years, then you'll decide after if you want to upgrade to a full version.

what's the church's say to this?


----------



## nando (Oct 5, 2011)

Sounds like a bad Hollywood romantic comedy plot perfect for Ashton kusher anwhatever hoe is popular at the time.


----------



## nando (Oct 5, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> SickPuppy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why should the church have any say in this? Why not ask what the national knitting association has to say on this?


----------



## Narayan (Oct 5, 2011)

nando said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what do you mean?


----------



## smile72 (Oct 5, 2011)

Churches have no say in marriage, the government does.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 5, 2011)

they do? or maybe the churches there don't interfere with politics?


----------



## DJ91990 (Oct 5, 2011)

Wasn't Mexico a total cluster**** anyway due to all of the gang violence?

On a human standpoint, I find it beneficial so you don't get "stuck in a marriage" with somebody you didn't truly love.
I don't like this because it violates so many morals.

Hey I got a great idea! Let's totally abolish Marriage and just have a binding contract that can be terminated at any given time! Because it is not called a Marriage, you can "bind" with as many people as you like, regardless of gender, sexual orientation, race, religion, etc. Also because it is not called a "Marriage" those that live by morals "technically" have no right complaining about it!

Man, I'm such a legal ***hole!

Still I don't agree with it, but people will be people and make countless mistakes. I only hope that the foolhardy will learn from such things.


----------



## WolfSpider (Oct 5, 2011)

I don't like it, it isn't the way marriage is supposed to be.


----------



## nando (Oct 5, 2011)

I think it's great. Now gold diggers need to be nice for at leaf 2 years or their hubbies can walk away without alimony fees. It resolves a lot of messes. Really getting married is usually done by stupid people who may wise up in 2 years. This is good


----------



## Aurionfox (Oct 5, 2011)

It's just stupid... why?, because if a couple truly love each other and for any reason they forgot to renovate the contract then everything after that doesn't exists anymore, health care, credit cards, school for their childrens... i don't know there's to many wrong things with that, our stupid and lazy government are going to give to much freedom to the people.... and you know what happens when they do that...


But yeah as SickPuppy says, it's just a money maker... if they can, they'll just made taxes for breathing, i don't like the idea of a Trial version of marriage... well at least i hope they don't create some kind of DLC for that


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 5, 2011)

Aurionfox said:
			
		

> It's just stupid... why?, because if a couple truly love each other and for any reason they forgot to renovate the contract then everything after that doesn't exists anymore, health care, credit cards, school for their childrens... i don't know there's to many wrong things with that, our stupid and lazy government are going to give to much freedom to the people.... and you know what happens when they do that...
> 
> Maybe it is then time to remove the legal perks of marriage.
> 
> QUOTE(DJ91990 @ Oct 5 2011, 04:52 AM) Also because it is not called a "Marriage" those that live by morals "technically" have no right complaining about it!



I think I get what you are trying to say but I would say the second set of quotes second belong one word before where they are- "morals", by which I assume you speak of the term as used those that wish to tie it to some form of religion or "traditional values", and what might be considered moral behaviour are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## Thesolcity (Oct 5, 2011)

Why is this in consoles?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 5, 2011)

Someone must have mistaken General Consoles for General Off-Topic.
(Moving, and fixing title while I'm at it)

Also, in regards to the topic, I agree; marriage is supposed to be permanent. If you have doubts, best to not get married in the first place, but if you do, you're supposed to stick with it.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Oct 5, 2011)

My question is how would this apply to arranged marriages?


----------



## gokujr1000 (Oct 5, 2011)

I guess depending on your views of what Marriage is this could be useful and good for some people, right?...


----------



## The_Dragons_Mast (Oct 5, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> SickPuppy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it just me or does this sentence make you feel they are taking about a software subscription rather than marriage


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 5, 2011)

Arnt marages meant to be made with someone you love and have at least thought it throught before you make the jump?
So shouldnt it stay as being lifetime.
Isnt that what divorces are for?


----------



## mameks (Oct 5, 2011)

This is a really good idea.





If you're a twat.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Oct 5, 2011)

I think this is a brilliant idea. No divorces to suffer through if you decide to leave one another, and if you do, renewing your marriage every two years would be really romantic and stuff.


----------



## prowler (Oct 5, 2011)

Wife "It's time to get our marriage renewed"
Husband walks down the stairs with suitcases "Fuck YOU bitch, I'm going".
Welp.


----------



## exangel (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey all.

Just FYI this type of arrangement is not a new idea.

http://handfasting.org/


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Oct 5, 2011)

I just celebrated my 25th yesterday actually.

I've been married for 25 years NOT because there is no escape, but because every morning its the same, I want to have sex with my wife.

She makes it just as hard as the first time. I like it just as much every time. Hell yesterday morning, I am standing behind her bare ass giving it to her, and it's "happy anniversary dear" while screwing her. Sounds obnoxious maybe to some people's way of thinking, but I think my wife is the perfect mate.

But not everyone gets to be so damned lucky. My best buddy was with me last night for out dinner night out. He's been married 28 years himself. He was my best man. I was the best man for another of my buddies, and he has been married quite a few years as well. Heck I don't know what either sees in their respective wives though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My friends are always kidding me and saying to my wife "what did you do to deserve him" said derisively at me jokingly. But I also know that most of my friends and acquaintances have had marriages roll over and die.

Some people can show you the right car to buy, but haven't a fucking clue how to find a soul mate.

I think 2 year marriages though, likely means a lot more marriages end in divorces all because it just becomes too easy to just not fight to make them work. My friend with his 28 years, he had a moment when it looked bad, they fixed what was wrong. I've had a few sizable bumps too. In 20+ years, you experience some bumps. Only an idiot thinks you get 20+ years of smooth sailing. My parents went 50+ years, and dad was a good man till he passed away. But there's was also not all smooth surface.

2 Year marriages sound too much like a reason for a veeeeeeery long obligation to have sex. Just long enough to end up with a child that ends up without one parent.


----------



## mameks (Oct 5, 2011)

[mod deterring words]


----------



## Issac (Oct 5, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Someone must have mistaken General Consoles for General Off-Topic.
> (Moving, and fixing title while I'm at it)
> 
> Also, in regards to the topic, I agree; marriage is supposed to be permanent. If you have doubts, best to not get married in the first place, but if you do, you're supposed to stick with it.



I agree with this! And I actually first thought of the following when I read the title:
You have to be engaged with someone for 2 years before marriage, to see that it'll last... hah


----------



## nando (Oct 5, 2011)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> I just celebrated my 25th yesterday actually.
> 
> I've been married for 25 years NOT because there is no escape, but because every morning its the same, I want to have sex with my wife.
> 
> She makes it just as hard as the first time. I like it just as much every time. Hell yesterday morning, I am standing behind her bare ass giving it to her, and it's "happy anniversary dear" while screwing her. Sounds obnoxious maybe to some people's way of thinking, but I think my wife is the perfect mate.




yeah, marriage is nothing but legalized rrape imo


----------



## alidsl (Oct 5, 2011)

tbh this makes it too easy for a couple to split so you don't have to think about it before making the decision, my parents have fights every now and then and I'm sure other couples do to, I'm definitely not an expert on the subject, but I reckon that this will lead to rash decisions and many regrets


----------



## JoostinOnline (Oct 5, 2011)

I saw this on the news and I was like


----------



## Blood Fetish (Oct 5, 2011)

Marriage is a legal contract. It has nothing to do with love, commitment, etc. Anyone who says otherwise is conflating the legal contract of marriage with the religious rite of marriage, which are two completely separate things.


----------



## nando (Oct 5, 2011)

alidsl said:
			
		

> tbh this makes it too easy for a couple to split so you don't have to think about it before making the decision, my parents have fights every now and then and I'm sure other couples do to, I'm definitely not an expert on the subject, but I reckon that this will lead to rash decisions and many regrets




marriage is a rash decision and a regret to most. just because people stay together does not mean they are happy together. children are a big factor.


----------



## smile72 (Oct 5, 2011)

alidsl If they feel they love each other that much they can always remarry.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Oct 5, 2011)

Love has nothing to do with marriage. I think that some of you are purposely confusing the two issues to forward some religious agenda.


----------



## smile72 (Oct 5, 2011)

It can be apart of marriage or not, marriage is mainly benefits, I'm confusing nothing. I'm saying if a couple chose to end the marriage after 2 years, and they feel they love each other again they can always get remarried.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Oct 5, 2011)

they should have a 2 year trainingslicence before youre allowed to even get married in the first place. and afterwards, you're not allowed to divorce anymore.

my two cents


----------



## Blood Fetish (Oct 5, 2011)

smile72 said:
			
		

> It can be apart of marriage or not, marriage is mainly benefits, I'm confusing nothing. I'm saying if a couple chose to end the marriage after 2 years, and they feel they love each other again they can always get remarried.



This article is about the legal contract of marriage. It has nothing to do with the religious rite of marriage, love, commitment, etc.


----------



## smile72 (Oct 5, 2011)

That's nice Clydefrosch but I'm sure the homicide rate would go up.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Oct 5, 2011)

Clydefrosch said:
			
		

> they should have a 2 year trainingslicence before youre allowed to even get married in the first place. and afterwards, you're not allowed to divorce anymore.
> 
> my two cents


And if, for example, there is spousal abuse (physical and/or emotional) should divorce still be disallowed?


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Oct 6, 2011)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> Marriage is a legal contract. It has nothing to do with love, commitment, etc. Anyone who says otherwise is conflating the legal contract of marriage with the religious rite of marriage, which are two completely separate things.



Odd comment. I think I might know what you are attempting to say, but seem to be failing to find the right terms.

Marriage in a church only matters to the religious. But, every last marriage, including the religious ones, require the couple sign on the dotted line, as the courts couldn't care less what you say in a church before your assumed to be listening benefactor. Nothing you say in a church has much weight in a courtroom, it's your signature that makes the difference.

You can verbally claim you will be there through thick and thin and remain married till one of you dies, but, it's the contract that keeps you legally married. And the second one of you fails the contract, it can be used against you in a courtroom to see to it you suffer for having done so. You don't pay alimony because you let some unseen diety down.

But there is no reason to arrange a marriage all legal like if you don't love the person. So saying love is not a function, is kinda missing a vital detail.
If you really don't love the person, you won't get anything out of marrying them and claiming them all to yourself. Because marriage is about saying to the world, this person is mine, mine alone, and I am theirs, and theirs alone.

There is no, well she can get laid if she's really in need of a screw if I am forced to be away from home for more than 2 weeks on some of my out of country contracts with work. There's no, well it was the office Christmas party, and this secretary was really hot, and we were both drunk, and it was just once. Marriage is about exclusive rights. And certain expectations. It's assumed you got the exclusive rights for a reason. If you have been married a year and have had sex twice, someone is not holding up their end of the deal.

When I dumped religion, and told it to piss off, I told my wife, the ceremony in the church was essentially ditch dumped discarded as pointless, valueless, meaningless. I also made it abundantly clear, I had not changed my mind in any manner, about wanting to grow old and die still married to her. I just didn't need to care about the opinions of the religious community.


----------



## rastsan (Oct 6, 2011)

The concept of contract marriages has been around for a very very very long time.  where do you think the idea of a dowry came from?... oy... Frankly this is just a private matter for yourself to think about.... but then if *I* had any doubts I wouldn't enter into marriage in the first place...

edit:
Actually panzer there are marriages with that in them.   You also seem to be confusing things.   But then the legal defiinition of what marriage means is what this whole thread is about.  
that definition changes with the laws of the place you got married in.... poygamous marriage in diamond butte USA as opposed to toronto ontario.  The usa one -you can have more than one wife.  Toronto two of the same sex can marry.  Both do not have anything along the lines of they are only mine and I am only theirs.


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 6, 2011)

nando said:
			
		

> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Marriages without kids fare better than with them at least these days.  Kids add stress, which is why I don't want them ever.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 6, 2011)

Sickening and stupid idea.. They want the money because they knew that those people are the corruption of the nations. Love is an expensive and a rare reward because it is amazing to love one another for both homosexual and heterosexual relationships. The marriage are not for everyone.. Not even those stupid fool around young adults getting married for many wrong reasons. 

Okay, in Mexico can go ahead with that and they will pay the GREATER PRICE in the future!! SERIOUS ONES! Go ahead. Sadly, the human being are the corruptions for those damaged things. SICKO!


----------



## R4WK1LL (Oct 6, 2011)

If this legalized, then when a couple decide to split after two years, the women will be on disadvantage (hope you get my point), and their children if they have any..

I personally can't agree with this, coz it's a couple responsibility to evaluate each other traits before they made a lifetime commitment. Besides, engagement has no real use now for this kind of law. Probably, it'll be better if there's some kind of public education about marriage & other relevant things for young-adults..


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 6, 2011)

R4WK1LL said:
			
		

> If this legalized, then when a couple decide to split after two years, the women will be on disadvantage (hope you get my point), and their children if they have any..
> 
> I personally can't agree with this, coz it's a couple responsibility to evaluate each other traits before they made a lifetime commitment. Besides, engagement has no real use now for this kind of law. Probably, it'll be better if there's some kind of public education about marriage & other relevant things for young-adults..



>Implying that even half of the marriages today have any reasonable planning or meaning behind them.


----------



## R4WK1LL (Oct 6, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> >Implying that even half of the marriages today have any reasonable planning or meaning behind them.


It's sad but true, man.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Spoiler: A bit of secret..



I was a broken-home kid back then, so I know the bitterness n just hate it when seeing children become the victim as a result of this unfortunate issue..


----------



## exangel (Oct 6, 2011)

Well, since no one gave a shit about my comment that this is in no way a new idea, I'll put in my opinion on the matter.

It is a good idea if taxes are an important part of the legal act of marriage.  AND THEY ARE.

It is a good idea if it turns out the couple simply can't cohabit.  That's one of the reasons handfasting was historically a very popular arrangement for a couple to prove to each other that their marriage really should be legally (or church-binding, as in the olden days, it was the same thing).

It isn't a bad idea.  
It protects all parties involved from greater expenses if the marriage dissolves after the initial period.  
It prevents a lot of paperwork.  
It prevents the couple from enduring some of the terrifying consequences of the frequent outcome that maybe they shouldn't be married after all, after the fact; which happens to a lot of people who take the plunge.  A lot of times divorces happen after the first two years, probably the majority of them, but if the couple has to reaffirm the continuation of the contract, it ISN'T A BAD THING.

Marriage is more than a freaking ceremony, and the legal implications of it shouldn't be considered "sacred" at all.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Oct 7, 2011)

nando said:
			
		

> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is true, too many marry because oops that's what sperm is for actually. Getting married because you succeeded in creating a child is a bad idea.

Staying married 'because of the children' is understandable, but frankly, if the parents are going to be right miserable together, you might as well make the kid a single parent child than force them to live with a clearly dysfunctional home. You are not doing them any favours in some cases.

Kids will not make a shaky marriage more solid automatically. Might help, but life comes with no garantees.

Intentionally avoiding kids as a presumption that it makes life easier though, can be the worst regret of them all. Because once you waltz over the 40+ line, you start realizing all the things you might have passed on, that now you wish you hadn't.

My life has been damned tough. My son is one of the things that makes my life feel like it was worth it. Without him, I likely would be dead now. Probably wouldn't have had the needed desire to continue on through some of my hard moments.


----------



## Puregamer (Oct 26, 2011)

whoops i forgot i started this topic, and yea sorry i thought this was general off-topic chat, didnt book the console.

Its pretty surprising, a lot of people have different feelings about this. I still stick with my view, marraige is about commitment, and you're supposed to make sacrifices for it to work, not pussy out and get a 2 year marraige license.

I know this is like reviving a dead thread, but i wanna add a pole to the question to see what people think , not about Mexico implementing a marraige license, just about the idea in general, is it a good or retarded idea?


----------



## smile72 (Oct 26, 2011)

It's a good idea, and if it doesn't work, it doesn't work. I can't understand why you think marriage is forever perhaps you live in a fairyland. But there are bad marriages where each spouse just sickens the other, those are not healthy and it makes no happy or do any good, 2 years is a great idea. Allows people to try marriage out and see if they like it and can do it.


----------



## Treflex (Oct 26, 2011)

smile72 said:


> I think it's a great idea, if after 2 year you don't like the person, no messy divorce the contract just dissolves. Sounds amazing.



Although I think people should think it through more carefully before jumping into a marriage, i agree with this completely. If they did decide to stay together, they could just "renew" their marriage, and if not, just let it drop


----------



## Puregamer (Oct 26, 2011)

When did i say marraige lasts forever? I said its MEANT to be about everlasting love, two very different things.

LOL i live in a fairyland? I believe thats you since you think marraige is just stupid thing and that "if it doesnt work, it doesnt work", if it doesnt work, you MAKE it work, like i said, its about sacrifices. No one likes everything about their spouse, but you gotta set aside your differences and make it work since you made a commitment to eachother.


----------



## exangel (Oct 26, 2011)

Puregamer said:


> When did i say marraige lasts forever? I said its MEANT to be about everlasting love, two very different things.
> 
> LOL i live in a fairyland? I believe thats you since you think marraige is just stupid thing and that "if it doesnt work, it doesnt work", if it doesnt work, you MAKE it work, like i said, its about sacrifices. No one likes everything about their spouse, but you gotta set aside your differences and make it work since you made a commitment to eachother.



I already posted about my feelings on the subject I just think your opinion is misguided because you can't possibly even be close to having been married for two years before.  Now, I haven't been married yet either (been engaged and started planning a family once), but I do have some close friends who are varying degrees of engaged, married, embarking on divorced, or the rare and celebrated case of "still happy together and kids are going into high school".

It's just unreasonable to think that because you believe marriage should be permanent and the couple should make every necessary sacrifice to make it work, that that is the situation that should be expected of every couple that makes the commitment.  It's unrealistic, but the whole "trial period marriage" idea is highly realistic and I don't find it at all offensive because handfasting (a one year and one day "trial period marriage") has been a long-established custom based on living in realistic, realized marriage.


----------



## Puregamer (Oct 26, 2011)

Okay ignoring the part about me being too young...since you may have a bias, i believe there's two standpoints on this topic: 

First being a social standpoint. The world is just full of ignorant people these days and having a two year marraige trial is necessary because of these people. Now im not saying that everyone is ignorant, but most people are. They believe that they truly love eachother and that they will be happy together, thats what most people believe before getting married, is it not? After seeing countless examples of marraiges not working out because they were too rushed or because the couples "views changed", very few have actually took that into consideration. Its just ignorant people in the world today that made these laws necessary. 

Im not saying every broken marraige occurs because of the couples ignorance, there are some circumstances where nothing could be done to stop it, but thats very very unlikely. 

The second standpoint is morals. Marraige is man made, but why was it created? You need to take enough time before marraige in order to realize these things before you actually get into this COMMITMENT. You gotta go pver what it means to actually be married, what's the point of it all? Why not just live without making such a commitment? And after you do, you gotta realize that you're not going to get your way everytime, you gotta make sacrifices. Not necessarily to the point where you would give your life away, but you just gotta try and make it work. 

I honestly believe people don understand what marraige means. They just believe it gives you the right to have sex and make babies without being shuned apon by society.

Now going back to my first post. I think its necessary in our world today, but its a pathetic idea.


----------



## DeathStrudel (Oct 26, 2011)

Sounds pretty smart to me. It seems like the people who are disagreeing with it are basing their opinions of how marriage _should_ be and not on how it actually is. You can say it's a couples responsibility to make sure a relationship is going to work, but you have failed to realize that a lot of people who get married aren't responsible people.  A lot of marriages end in divorce and it usually happens relatively early in the marriage, so this seems like a great way to avoid all the legal troubles and whatnot if the relationship isn't working out.


----------



## kirokun (Oct 26, 2011)

biusabdu said:


> If this legalized, then when a couple decide to split after two years, the women will be on disadvantage (hope you get my point), and their children if they have any..   *http://51.vc/jZ*



Well if that were to happen then this trial would be a success...
If a man left the woman after this 2 year trial it means he no longer has interest in her, in which he probably would have divorced her anyways if they went full marriage.

This trial thing is basically 'Is this person right for me?' kinda deal

Then again I really biased since I'm kinda anti-marriage.


----------



## DeathStrudel (Oct 26, 2011)

@kirokun, you just replied to spam, that guy copied part of what R4WK1LL posted earlier and then attached his link to it


----------



## Necron (Oct 26, 2011)

I feel that this is like creating more after bad drug consumption treatments.
What we need is to educate better our society to not make rushed choices, learn to be better with others and be less selfish.


----------



## smile72 (Oct 26, 2011)

Most people will never be responsible, it's their nature, look at underage drinking and using illegal substances such as marijuana and cocaine. Nonetheless this is a good idea which would save so much time of wasted life when they would normally divorce.


----------



## Necron (Oct 26, 2011)

smile72 said:


> Most people will never be responsible, it's their nature, look at underage drinking and using illegal substances such as marijuana and cocaine. Nonetheless this is a good idea which would save so much time of wasted life when they would normally divorce.


That is why I say "is better to prevent than cure"


----------



## Haloman800 (Oct 26, 2011)

I'll be surprised if this gets passed, as the 3rd options so clearly states "Marriage is a commitment, not a trial". People are treating marriage wayyyy too legally. Only marry someone if you love them & you're sure you want to spend the rest of your life with them, it's not a small decision to make.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Oct 26, 2011)

This is an utterly ridiculous undertaking. So much for swearing "till death do us part"


----------

